
Show HN: A brutalist HN reader - dosy
https://dosyago-coder-0.github.io/brutal-hn/
======
dosy
Open a PR: [https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/brutal-
hn/pulls](https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/brutal-hn/pulls)

I'd like to get item links to be shareable. I don't know how to do the routing
yet. Then I think it's done. I want to make it a "progressive web app" and
enter it to HNPWA.

------
bufferoverflow
It's too slow. No real advantage over the already brutalist HN or hckrnews.com

------
eps
It looks more like "CSS-less" HN :-/

